# How to remove Shimano Shifters?



## daivs_T

I recently purchased new handlebars and i was wondering how to remove my shimano 105 shifters off of my old handlebars to transfer them to the new ones? I've looked everywhere online and its hard finding information on how to remove the shifter.


----------



## Dave Hickey

On the outside of the lever body right by the hood, you'll see an indentation... Pull away the hood and slide an Allen wrench in the groove...


----------



## crispy010

.... loosen the allen screw a bit until the shifter slides freely. Don't unscrew it all the way because it's hard to get back together (the clamp bit, that is).


----------



## Miiles

...then do the opposite to put it on the new bars.


----------



## daivs_T

when i pull away the hood all i see is a screw in the general area of the protruding rubberish knob...
am i not looking at the right place?


----------



## wim

This should help.


----------



## daivs_T

thank you! that was an ordeal finding it....
but now i have another problem... is there a such thing as peeling that indentation part back too hard? cuz now the hood is kinda baggy/loose near the top....


----------



## wim

daivs_T said:


> thank you! that was an ordeal finding it....
> but now i have another problem... is there a such thing as peeling that indentation part back too hard? cuz now the hood is kinda baggy/loose near the top....


You may have pulled the hood up and forward too much. Work it down and towards the rear, then give it time. It'll return to its former glory after a while.


----------



## daivs_T

cool. ONE last question lol.. do i have to remove the bartape to slide off the shifters?
someone said that it be easy to not remove the allen screw completely...


----------



## Dave Hickey

yes. you have to remove the bar tape first


----------



## tomk96

buy new tape too


----------



## wim

tomk96 said:


> buy new tape too


Depends on the tape—glueless stuff can be reused many times. As to removing the Allen screw: don't, as said in post # 3.


----------

